# Cham Satin & Satin Carrier Litter



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

You will probably ask yourself why I kept on this litter once i'm done... LOL Apologies for the bad lighting, hence need for flash!
They are nearly 4 weeks old.

BUCK, Cham Satin









BUCK, Cham Satin (Nice and chunky, Keeper)









BUCK, Cham Self









BUCK, Pale (Silvery) Cham Self









DOE, Pale Cham Satin,









Hehee!! BOYS EVERYWHERE!! Well... the reason this litter was kept on as is, is because I saved them from being munched by mummy, and fostered them to an older pair of does... I was so happy that they thrived under the nanny that I didn't sex them until they were a week old, and by then I figured they were doing well so I would see how they turned out... especially the satins! hehe

Here is a piccy of one of the nannies... a Blackthorn Cham girl from the lovely SarahY, she must be a year old now Sarah?










W xx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

They are absolutely beautiful! Hats off to you! I am veerrryyy jealous! xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Sooo... if anyone wants a buck... hehehe

W xx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Going past Wales any time soon? Haha!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehee if you could travel a little closer to london, I would be up for meeting you!!

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Here is a piccy of one of the nannies... a Blackthorn Cham girl from the lovely SarahY, she must be a year old now Sarah


I think she's actually 14 months old now! I'm sure it was August last year that we met in London and they were 6-7 weeks old then. She's looking very well!

They're all lovely looking chams, sweetie 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Your older mice do the same thing mine do -- get ragged around the edges of the ears. I think of it as "mouse wrinkles."


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Was it August Sarah?? I thought it was October? I may be insane...

Do yours get bumpy tails too?? hehe Not kinked, they just seem to hold them bumpy! I think its mousey arthritis!

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Mine do that! I know exactly what you're talking about! Hahaha.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, it might have been October... I forgot that I went to London in August _and_ October last year. :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hehe, we were both way off! It was bugging me so I checked my stud diary. How's this for record keeping?...

The four chams were born 27th of October 2009, sired by Blackthorn Sam (one of my very best dove studs) and a dove doe. The litter was born 3:7 and I culled 3:3, leaving 0:4. I delivered them to you on the 10th of December.

Sometimes my obsessive need to keep records comes in handy, most times it's a right pain in the bum :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

LMAO!! Well it is official... I am insane! lol

Come to think on it, I do remember talk of christmas shopping in Camden! Bleh... seriously, I need to keep better records, I am so very bad at it!!

W xx


----------

